# rice diet issue?



## lookingforanswers2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

looking for people on rice diet for discussion. for folks who understand and are concerned with accusation with hybrid wheat, wheat not really an option. i 'm comfy heirloom wheat except its hard to come by around here and i don't really feel like ordering on line.

and jasmine rice is conveniently available so i been doing that for a while but recently i encountered some digestive issues that are new seemingly. i'm surmising that perhaps my gi system just gotten to a point that rices become too hard to digest. from impression, i been okish before even with ibs.

from recent experience if i eat too much rice for a meal, i get a digestive discomfort that nothing can fix for the day and the whole days just ruined. and recently even just normal amount just gave me enough digestive discomfort and like 2 drinking cups of water alleviate that but still not good enough.

a big problem is this digestive discomfort disrupt cognitive abilities enough and that the problem. i suspect its brain /gut connection. i'm consulted some literatures on fermented food and ridding the anti-nutrient ideas.

i'm gonna try soaking rice and see how much difference that makes. this cognition disruption is a serious problem, how are your suppose to survive like this??

i'm kinda in a limbo cuz the ibs isn't that extremely bad but still just not well enough...

anyone in the same boat?? how do you do your diet? what works/doesn;t work for you? interested in consulting with knowledgable people here.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

In my experience starches are never a good idea in combination with IBS. I feel like the "rice is a kind food" is somewhat of a misconception. What are you trying to achieve eating only rice? I'm a supporter of the gut dysbiosis theory, and in consideration of this, it would make a lot of sense not to base your diet on rice and other starches. Bacteria/protozoa loves starches, and as they eat they create gas and other symptoms.

And when you write that the "digestive discomfort disrupt cognitive abilities". I think you're referring to "brain fog". Common symptom if you have for example SIBO, protozoa or a fungal overgrowth.


----------

